# Overwintered Queen



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great Pictures, thanks for sharing. That queen looks like my italian queens...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

She is an Italian. This is her second season. 
The Russian was installed in the nuc.


----------



## Farmerboy2 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice looking Queen!


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*start feeding newbee101*

Hi newbe101,
If you are using foundation on two side frames of your nuc I recommend feeding 1-1 syrup. That will help them build better comb.

good pictures, Can you show us the russian in the nuc?




newbee 101 said:


> She is an Italian. This is her second season.





newbee 101 said:


> The Russian was installed in the nuc.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Gilman, The Russian is still in her Queen cage. It will be a few days before I 
check on her. She is dark with a yellow dot painted on her. My first ever marked Queen. No need to feed, they have plenty of capped honey. I dont want them to fill up the brood area. All of my new hives have capped honey (from my deadouts).
They are all drawing out nice white wax. Thanks for the comments all....


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*feeding when introducing a new queen*

Feeding improves the chances of successful introduction of a queen, when you use foundation in unstable weather feeding is a must. They will not starve but build comb differently on different weather.





newbee 101 said:


> Gilman, The Russian is still in her Queen cage. It will be a few days before I
> check on her. She is dark with a yellow dot painted on her. My first ever marked Queen. No need to feed, they have plenty of capped honey. I dont want them to fill up the brood area. All of my new hives have capped honey (from my deadouts).
> They are all drawing out nice white wax. Thanks for the comments all....


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Great looking Queen. Thanks for the nice pictures...and good luck!


----------

